# at the stage of brown bags, question



## Mendocino (Oct 23, 2011)

I have all the buds sorted out in brown paper bags. They came from the cold outside temperatures and now are in a closet at room temperature(for 1 day). I plan on using mason jars later. 

My question is would it be better to put a small heater in the closet? I have this European heater so it runs kinda... lets just it takes some time to heat up.


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 23, 2011)

no you dont want to add heat during drying.


----------



## Mendocino (Oct 23, 2011)

Would idt be better to keep the bags in a colder place? How long do you usually keep you're buds in the bags?
The buds are now at the point where I can smoke them but the middle is still too moist.


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 23, 2011)

I dont use the bags, i hang them until they are ready for jars and then burp the jars from there.

they are better to dry in a cool room as opposed to warmer, what temp is the room with no heater?


----------



## Locked (Oct 23, 2011)

Bagging is an extra step a lot of us don't do...I also hang them till they are dry to the touch and the stems just about snap and then go to the burping ritual in jars. You don't want to be adding heat in my opinion as well.


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Oct 23, 2011)

we've only employed the brown bag when our indoor humidity was high.


----------



## Mendocino (Oct 23, 2011)

cool unfortunately ive already bagged them


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 24, 2011)

I would take them out of the bags and hang them.


----------



## FUM (Oct 29, 2011)

Because of a larger crop and a dry room that was over flowed this year, I'm forced to use paper bags before jars. This is a good thing. I'm giong to be able to give "meds" for free to ppl with OMMP card and ID.


----------

